# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Spoguļa montējums

## kvaris

Sveiki!

Mani interesē tāds spoguļa montējums, kāds redzams attēlā. Tas tiek kontrolēts ar 2 soļu motoriem. Montējumu pārdod leišu firma EksmaOptics. Meklēju viņu mājaslapā, bet neatradu, tāpēc jautāju šeit - varbūt kāds zina? Vai kaut kur šitādiem steperu motoriem nav datasheeta, kur varētu redzēt, kādi signāli uz motoru jāsūta, lai panāktu to kustību? Man ir doma pasam uzlodet shemu, kas ar mikrokontroliera palīdzību to steperi kustinātu. Leiši piedāvā draiverus un softu līdzi, bet šoreiz man tas nav vajadzīgs. Vajadzētu pašam kontroles shēmu uztaisīt.

Paldies

----------


## Mosfet

Par stepperu motoriem var palasīt kau vai šeit Microchip App notte AN907
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcpl ... e=en012151
Ir gatavas mikroshēmas lai pa tiešo vadītu soļa motoru piem L297+L298, L6219, PBL3717 un citi,
Var pameklēt veco biroju tehniku, kur var iegūt stepperi +draiveri, printeros parasti ir 2 komplekti , tikai vecos, jo jaunos to veic viena centrālā mikroshēma.

----------


## Epis

var atrast info tajā leišu lapā reku ir: http://www.eksmaoptics.com/en/p/motoriz ... 0-0050-567
un info pa motoru skaties pie ražotāja: http://en.nanotec.com/steppermotor_st2018.html tas ir bipolārais ar 4 vadiem, jeb 2 iekšējiem pinumiem, 0.6A 3.9v un vadās ar parastajiem motoru draiveriem

mosfets jau uzrakstīja visus draivera variantus  ::

----------

